# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  می خواستم بدونم آیا با دلفی میشه یه سایت ساخت

## ssmehizadeh

سلام
می خواستم بدونم آیا با دلفی میشه یه سایت ساخت ...........
اگه میشه با کدام نسخه بهتره .........
و اگه ممکنه یه منبع هم معرفی کنید .

----------


## vcldeveloper

بله،  با دلفی 6 به بعد می تونید با استفاده از IntraWeb سایت درست کنید.
از دلفی 8 به بعد هم امکان ساخت صفحات ASP.Net فراهم شده.

----------


## ssmehizadeh

اگه میشه یه منبع خوب هم معرفی کنید .

----------


## ehsane

منهم دنبال یک منبع خود و کامل چه زبان اصلی و چه فارسی بصورت کتاب و یا فایل و.. هستم لطفا دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند راهنمایی کنند.

با تشکر

----------


## Touska

نمی دونم چه کار کنم دلفی رو برای وب بذارم کنار و برم C#‎ کار کنم.

به خدا نمی دونم چه کار کنم. :)

----------


## dadvand

با intraweb میشه ولی قدرت اون کجا و قدرت مثلا  Net .   یا  php  کجا

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

DevExpress WebFramework

www.devexpress.com

----------


## Delphi Skyline

این با دلفی سازگار نیست

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

http://www.devexpress.com/Products/VCL/EWF/

دقت شما با کار برنامه نویسی و وب گردی سازگار نیست

----------


## Delphi Skyline

نه نه . من اینو خیلی وقت پیش روی دلفی 7 نصب کردم . وقتی روی New کلیک می کنم و می خوام پروژه جدید باز کنم دلفی قفل می کنه .

----------


## ssmehizadeh

آقای مدیر :

شما برای ما یه منبع معرفی کنید .

----------


## ehsane

دوستان که در این زمینه کار کردند چرا کمک نمی کنند. یه منبع خوب چه فایل و.. معرفی کنید که حرکت ما رو به سوی برنامه نویس تحت وب راحتر کنه. ببخشیدا...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای توسعه وب در دلفی دو روند کلی وجود دارد:
استفاده از روشهای سنتی موجود در دلفی مانند (ISAPI و CGI)استفاده از ASP.NETاطلاعات خوبی در زمینه توسعه مبتنی بر روشهای قدیمی در راهنمای خود دلفی (Delphi 7 Developers Guide) وجود دارد. ابزارهایی مانند Intraweb، Express Web Framework (اینها هر دو ابزارهای نسخه تجاری هستند) توسعه وب بدین طریق را تسهیل میکنند.

استفاده از ASP.NET در دلفی نیز خالی از دردسر نیست، مشکلاتی که در توسعه ASP.NET در دلفی وجود دارد قبلا مطرح کرده ام، با جستجو میتوانید به آن برسید.
راهنمای دلفی 2005 شامل بخشی بنام Procedure است که راهنمای قدم به قدم انجام کارهای مورد نظر برای پروژه های ASP.NET در دلفی 2005 میباشد.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

به نظر من Asp.net مینیه خوبی با دلفی دات نت نداره . سی شارپ در این رابطه بهتره .

----------


## Delphi Skyline

البته به نظر من PHP خیلی بهتره چون :
ASP.NET فقط روی ویندوز کار می کنه Cross Platform بودنش هم مصیبته .
سرویس های PHP ارزان تر از ASP.NET است .
Cross Platform است .
اسان تر است .
با Database ها خوب رفتار می کند .

اما ASP.NET هم مزیت هایی داره :
تحت IDE قدرتمند Visual Studio .NET برنامه نویسی می کنید .
چند زبان داره .

----------


## ssmehizadeh

لطفا راهنمایی کنید ببینم بالاخره ما برای ساخت web از دلفی استفاده کنیم یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ssmehizadeh

اگه از دلفی استفاده کنیم خوب یه منبع به ما معرفی کنید ....... چون من هر چی گشتم در این زمینه یه منبع خوب و کامل پیدا نکردم

----------


## Delphi Skyline

نه . به نظر من از Php یا C#‎ استفاده کنید .

----------


## ehsane

با تشکر از دوست عزیز آقای مدیر کل سایت که راهنمایی خوبی را مطرح کردند

----------

